# Benelli Montefeltro Semiautomatic Shotgun



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone familiar with these guns? Its one of the few left handed semi-auto's you can still get with wood stocks.

I'm researching "graduation" present ideas.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I shot one a bunch in Argentina - the gun I shot had over 300,000 shells down the tube and was still running strong. It never jammed or had one hiccup. I know quite a few guys that use them, and I’ve yet to hear one negative comment.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I shot one a bunch in Argentina - the gun I shot had over 300,000 shells down the tube and was still running strong. It never jammed or had one hiccup. I know quite a few guys that use them, and I've yet to hear one negative comment.


Funny timing, I just finished reading a article from Randy Wakeman about shotgun reliability and he specifically mentioned dove shoot operations in Argentina. One outfitter was in the 100s of millions of rounds fired with clients and the Montefeltro was one of the most reliable.

Sounds like a done deal to me, Cabelas even has one in stock currently. I'll swing over and see how it handles in person.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I own one. It's a youth model in 20 gauge that my boys mostly shoot, but it's been awesome. I went to the store to look at a couple other makes/models, but I fell in love with it the minute I shouldered it and it came home with me. 

It all honesty, it probably wasn't the right choice for my application (youth, beginning shooters) as it's taken some abuse in the field and that's been hard to see, but we've made some great memories with it. It's a soft shooter and helped break my young ones into the sport without overloading them with too much recoil and too heavy of a gun.

That being said, I'd love to get an adult size model for me and I wouldn't hesitate at all on the purchase. That's a heckuva graduation present, what a lucky kid!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

You will LOVE it!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The Montefeltro is one of the best Upland game semi auto shotguns around. They are extremely reliable, point well, and in 20 gauge are a pleasure to carry in the chukar hills.

I have patterned three Montefeltro's/Legacy's and all guns shot to point of aim and produced really nice even patterns that matched % hits in a 30 inch circle @ 40 yards to their choke tube designation. This is a rarity for most shotguns and to have three of them pattern so well it is a testament to Benelli quality. The only other brand of shotgun that I have tested that does that well is Browning. They are a solid choice.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to compare, you may want to shoulder a Berretta A400. I've shot A400s and they are excellent in every sense. I doubt you could go wrong with either. 

And it is too bad they don't have more wood options for lefties. Too much plastic on shotguns. Nothing like the feel of wood.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> Just to compare, you may want to shoulder a Berretta A400. I've shot A400s and they are excellent in every sense. I doubt you could go wrong with either.
> 
> And it is too bad they don't have more wood options for lefties. Too much plastic on shotguns. Nothing like the feel of wood.
> 
> .


Will do. IDK if this is what we'll do for a present idea, but I do like the idea of a nice wood stocked "heirloom" type present he can use for decades to come (if hunting still exists anyway in the decades to come).

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang thats a beautiful gun to see and hold in person. The LOP is oddly short for me, I'm used to a hand position on my Rem1100. If I readjust my forearm grip position it fits nicely.

The bad part about this shotgun... is now I want one for myself... and my wife wants one for herself.


-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dallan, that is a good bad problem to have.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Love mine- unbelievably sweet to carry though it took a little time at the range to get used to the lightness of the gun. So quick of pull up. Keep it clean and you will love it.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to buy this in a 28 for a grouse gun!

E


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Outstanding lightweight shotgun!! Use it on Pheasant, chukar and doves!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I metaphorically "pulled the trigger" on the purchase. The wood is beautiful and I'm excited to see how he reacts when he sees it. 

The kid's graduating high school with a (atm) a 3.97 GPA and a bunch of college credits. I've told him for years study hard, get a good job, and you will be able to buy any hunting tag you want every year. Seems like he's well on that path.


-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I metaphorically "pulled the trigger" on the purchase. The wood is beautiful and I'm excited to see how he reacts when he sees it.
> 
> The kid's graduating high school with a (atm) a 3.97 GPA and a bunch of college credits. I've told him for years study hard, get a good job, and you will be able to buy any hunting tag you want every year. Seems like he's well on that path.
> 
> -DallanC


Lucky kid. I graduated with a 4.0 and my dad bought me an $80 12ga NEF single shot that kicked like a mule. Man I hated that gun. I love my 20ga montefeltro. It is over 10 years old and at last count had somewhere around 15,000 rounds through it with most of them hunting. The wood is beat up and has some big scratches, the barrel has a few nicks and a little discoloration and it is beautiful. I couldn't live without that gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> Lucky kid. I graduated with a 4.0 and my dad bought me an $80 12ga NEF single shot that kicked like a mule. Man I hated that gun. I love my 20ga montefeltro. It is over 10 years old and at last count had somewhere around 15,000 rounds through it with most of them hunting. The wood is beat up and has some big scratches, the barrel has a few nicks and a little discoloration and it is beautiful. I couldn't live without that gun.


15,000 rounds hunting... wow, that's like 300 doves. :mrgreen:

My friend in high school was given a cheap double barrel 12GA. It had a flaw in it somewhere and every once in a while he'd fire one barrel and the other would go off! You should see what 2 loads of #8 shot does to a dove at close range. You could sweep it up with a dust pan. He LOATHED that gun, but thats all he had. I recommend he just put one shell in it lolz

As the Dad, and a lefty as well, I'll have to help him break it in 

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> I want to buy this in a 28 for a grouse gun!
> 
> E


You bit the treble hook lol!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, its weird to realize but graduation day is here today. My son just opened his "present" and is all smiles. He wanted to go skeet shooting today... I reminded him we still have the whole graduation thing going on with friends and relatives etc etc.

Told him we can go shoot Saturday, I gotta hang trailcam's anyway. Its a beautiful gun for sure, love that deep dark walnut wood.


-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, my son graduated today, too! Just so your son knows how good he's got it, our son's graduation gift was a cheap refurbished laptop for college! :smile:


----------

